

Some crazy and not so crazy startup and project ideas - olalonde
http://syskall.com/some-crazy-and-not-so-crazy-startup-and-proje

======
saiko-chriskun
love the second idea! would totally be willing to help build something like
that :3. I can already see a few ways it could be expanded, as well.

~~~
olalonde
Yes, with the second idea I'd be scratching my own itch. I guess a MVP
wouldn't be hard at all. Get in touch if you'd like to discuss further
olalonde@gmail.com ;)

